# Homemade knife cover made from recycled plastic



## AddUmm (Feb 15, 2016)

Hey all,

I wanted some covers for my knives for my knife roll so I started looking around. Wood sayas where my preferred cover, and I was going to make some but lack a workshop (I have all the tools, they sit in my dad's garage, far from where I live). Next was thinking of buying some plastic covers, but they were $10 each (I know not a lot of money, especially when the knives are worth 10-20x that much. But I have so many knives...). 

So I thought to myself I could probably come up with something that I could make myself that looked decent and would do the trick. I reused some #2 plastic from the recycling (laundry detergent containers) to use for the backing\form of the cover. I had to buy spray adhesive, jean material, felt, heavy duty thread, needles ($30) and found some string lying around the house. It took me about 45 mins to make it. I made a 2nd one later and it turned out much better. Here's pics of the prototype\first one I made.

https://goo.gl/photos/NUmPPKQ6ertiPRPt7


----------



## sachem allison (Feb 16, 2016)

nice sayas. I like them. This is what you can do with no tools.lol http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/s...gorilla-glue-and-a-Del-Ealy-paring?highlight=


----------



## AddUmm (Feb 16, 2016)

Oh yeah I totally saw your post. It put me down the rabbit hole... lol. Gotta love turning useless stuff into super useful things.
After reading your post I starting looking for some scrap wood to work with but then I got distracted doing more research and found a page by a guy who made one out of plastic and thought 'That's super ghetto, I could do something similar but nice looking'. And that's basically how I came up with the one I made. I still plan on doing nice wood ones for my proper knives. But these up-cycled ones work really well for my beater knives.


----------



## andre s (Feb 16, 2016)

well done. I wouldn't have an issue using something like these on "higher end knives".
resourceful! i like them


----------

